# Reputable Boykin breeder



## awm (Oct 12, 2016)

I have been on the waiting list for about a year with a highly recommended breeder in SC. She just had a litter and there are some issues going on with it. She told me if I was wanting a puppy soon I may unfortunately need to go to another breeder because she wasn't sure if they were going to make it. I was really wanting one from her, but I'm also wanting a dog to be training good by next hunting season, so I'd like to go on and get one. I searched the forum and everything I found was a few years old, didn't know if anyone here had a good recommendation. Thanks


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Send DOM a PM on here I know he has a couple of them.


----------



## awm (Oct 13, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Send DOM a PM on here I know he has a couple of them.



Thank you.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 13, 2016)

Look up Hudson River Kennels in Lula Ga.  I've seen a lot of boykins run in tests, Blaine's are by far the best I've seen.  If you're gonna spend the money that the lady in SC is asking (about 99% sure I know who you're talking about), you need to look Blaine up.  More bang for your buck.  IMO his breeding program is the top of the line in the Boykin world. No backyard bull.......the real deal.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I will 2nd that^^^  I looked into him last year when I was looking for a pup.


----------



## awm (Oct 14, 2016)

^^^ he definitely has his stuff together, I talked to him a couple of days ago. I wish I could afford one that's for sure. His current litter is $2500 for a male. I am sure they are for going to be worth every penny, it's just a little more than I can swing for a puppy right now.


----------



## Duff (Oct 14, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Look up Hudson River Kennels in Lula Ga.  I've seen a lot of boykins run in tests, Blaine's are by far the best I've seen.  If you're gonna spend the money that the lady in SC is asking (about 99% sure I know who you're talking about), you need to look Blaine up.  More bang for your buck.  IMO his breeding program is the top of the line in the Boykin world. No backyard bull.......the real deal.



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hudson River Retrievers


----------



## gsfowler (Oct 14, 2016)

Carey Knowles.  Stand up guy.  He has some good dogs that have bloodlines running back to (SC lady) kennel, mine has GRHRCH in his blood line along with other titles.  Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 16, 2016)

awm said:


> ^^^ he definitely has his stuff together, I talked to him a couple of days ago. I wish I could afford one that's for sure. His current litter is $2500 for a male. I am sure they are for going to be worth every penny, it's just a little more than I can swing for a puppy right now.



I would tell you to start saving for next year then. I have seen a good many boykins run hunt test and most are ok but nothing compared to Blaines male Drake, that dog can flat out mark! $2500 for very highly breed pup is nothing compare to labs heard on litter of i think it was bullet pups went for $7000 a pup.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2016)

With any breeding, buying a pup is a gamble.  My philosophy is save a bit, wait a little and save if you need to, and stack the deck a little more in your favor, especially with a Boykin.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

Ben Pafford Lakeland Georgia.  I've hunted with him and his dogs for many many years.


----------



## MHM (Oct 21, 2016)

Hudson river. Blake does a great job.


----------



## MHM (Oct 21, 2016)

Blane sorry


----------



## Shanetheman (Oct 21, 2016)

I know a guy that use to get three boykins at a time raise them send them all to the trainer and pick the best one.


----------



## awm (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the info everyone.  The breeder I've been on the waiting list with had a male come available from a litter that was born 2 weeks before the one I was supposed to get one out of.  So hopefully it will work out.  Also if anyone is looking, Blaine has a litter right now that sounds like they are gonna be jam up.   Thanks again.


----------



## awm (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally got my pup, been a long time waiting. It worked out with the breeder I've been on the waiting list with, which I'm glad it did. So far he's been an awesome pup, I know you can only tell so much when they're this young but he hasn't given me a reason to worry yet.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 28, 2016)

You have a great looking pup, congrats!


----------



## awm (Dec 28, 2016)

GAGE said:


> You have a great looking pup, congrats!



Thank you, I'm excited as to what he'll hopefully be.  Thanks


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 31, 2016)

Good luck with your puppy. I highly recommend you starting your training with Bill Hillman Training a Retriever puppy DVD. It is the best way imo to start a pup. Especially a Boykin.


----------



## bakershaker21 (Dec 31, 2016)

I am in the process of training a Boykin right now as well! Good luck to you. I am following evan grahams smartwork program and its going pretty good.


----------



## awm (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks yall, I'll check them out. I do have someone that's going to be helping me so hopefully all goes as planned.


----------

